# Miter Saw Stand and Fence



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I was looking for a new miter stand for my new Kapex and this is what I got.

It's a long name: FastCaps Best Fence Pro vers.2

I am initially impressed. Shipping took 3 days and came totally crated, not in a cardboard box. In the bag containing the packing slip came a screw tip to take the crate apart. Who does that?

The majority of the stand came pre assembled, not a thousand parts. The directions were pretty good, with full color pics. There is also a video on line.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Continued: Complete assembly and tuning took about 40 min.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

looks nice. show some close ups of how it functions. I couldnt fit it in me trailer but still nice to see how it works.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like a go cart!!! I got a extra Briggs and stratton


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> looks nice. show some close ups of how it functions. I couldnt fit it in me trailer but still nice to see how it works.


I would just go on the FastCap website and watch the videos, they have a few of them. 

It seems to work like advertised. The fence adjusted up just perfect and a lot quicker then my old Rouseau setup. The stops are pretty cool.

It is big. Setup, my system is 16' long. Take the rails off and the base is 66" long.

Time will tell how it holds up, but it seems like a lot of thought went into this.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Seriously looks nice !! Now get that saw in there so we can all drool a little !


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Five Star said:


> Seriously looks nice !! Now get that saw in there so we can all drool a little !


What! you can't see the saw? Last 2 pics.

They also sell the fence system by itself, customized for a few stands, including the Kapex UG stand.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Look at you go Mark.


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

It's pictures like these that deplete my bank account.
That setup is sweet!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

SO folded up it is 66" long? 

Cole


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

After further review, I possibly might have gotten the Kapex UG stand and then added the FastCap fence. This is a big stand. I have a Nissan Frontier with only a 5' bed and I will have to have the tailgate down to carry this stand. I do have a bigger truck and trailers, but I really try to drive the Frontier when I can.

The stand is going to need a little tweaking to work seamlessly with the Kapex, nothing major though. 

The Kapex is attached with nice thumb screws to the brackets that attach to the stand. These thumb screws are in the way of the Kapex angle finder being able to slide all the way home in the saw. One of the thumb screws prevents the saw from swiveling all the way to it's max. miter. It's just a matter of cutting the screw down or getting different mounting bolts.

The new fence rails prevent the high fence on the Kapex from sliding all the way out for 45 deg. bevels. I think that if I just cut a notch in the back of the new rails, this won't be a problem.

There is a carrier on the back of the stand to hold the fences for transport. If left on, the bevel of the Kapex is extremely reduced. However these carriers slide right out, so not really a problem.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> SO folded up it is 66" long?
> 
> Cole


Yes, it is big. But it also is very stable, including the fence. A lot of the fence extensions I have seen are fairly weak when extended out, unless they have legs. This one is not.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You said you wanted something you could cut big lumber on.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been eyeing that setup since it came out and was hoping someone here would get it and review it. I have had great luck with all of the Fastcap stuff I have bought. Let me know how it works after you have used it a while. I think you can use the setup with a dewalt stand.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You said you wanted something you could cut big lumber on.


That I did and it will.

Here is another little thing that was added to this setup. If you look at that bag under the saw, it came with a tape measure clipped onto the side. That's something like Festool might give you, but I don't think that they do.

Also, I'm not sure if you can see it, but there is a tape running the full length of the tracks. If you use the stops, it is dead accurate and in imperial measurements. I think that Festools tape is metric.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

There were tape measures on the old style Kapex wings I have. They are in metric and imperical, one had the numbers upside down....

I took them off and tossed them in a box somewhere. I do use the nice stops that are on the wings, I just set them off my first cut.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

For those that drink the green Kool aid, this may amaze you, I was actually more excited about the stand then the Kapex.

I have to cut a lot of long pieces of lumber, including mitering 2x12's. A lot of times this was a balancing act if I didn't have my big old heavy roller supports (I usually did not). Should not be a problem now.

I had the nice stops on my Rousseau stand, but they couldn't be used for blocking without a block in front of the stop. Not a problem now and setting up the stops doesn't require a tape measure any longer.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

redwood said:


> For those that drink the green Kool aid, this may amaze you, I was actually more excited about the stand then the Kapex.
> 
> I have to cut a lot of long pieces of lumber, including mitering 2x12's. A lot of times this was a balancing act if I didn't have my big old heavy roller supports (I usually did not). Should not be a problem now.
> 
> I had the nice stops on my Rousseau stand, but they couldn't be used for blocking without a block in front of the stop. Not a problem now and setting up the stops doesn't require a tape measure any longer.


Looks like a decent stand, huge but definitely to be considered for setting up in one place and heavy duty enough today just about anything on! If you we're transporting it daily I can see some issues but once or twice a month you should be good!


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the old version as well as the Version 2. However, I do not have the "pro" version. Ergo, no wheels.

The more simplistic version takes up no more space than ... say a Dewalt stand does. 

I do have another two of the extruded aluminum wings and the Third Hand tripods to connect the extension(s), which makes leveling easy.

Great setup and worth every penny.

If you wanted the ease of movement of the Festfool Kopeck stand, due to the size, look into the standard Best Fence Version 2. Not nearly as easy to wheel around and set up, but it does fold down very easily does not take up much space in the truck.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

redwood said:


> I don't know anything about a new model.
> 
> Mike, did your bag also come with a tape measure?:thumbup:


I didn't get a bag. I believe the bag only hooks to your unit. I have the bosch stand. I did look at your unit and still haven't ruled it out. I would really like to see it in person. I have 65 inches in the back of my truck because of the tool box so I'm wondering while in my truck if the wheels would go under the box in order to fit with the tailgate closed. I hate driving with my tailgate open.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've seen the FastCap set up and have tried it at tool shows and I love it!:thumbsup: Love the material stops for preset cutting:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I've loaded mine in my short (5') bed truck, with the back wheels over the tailgate.

Did your tracks come with the adjustment modules, for raising and lowering the track and moving them front and back, to align them with your saw table?

Take a trip to Nor. Cal. and not only can you see it, I might have a surprise for you.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

redwood said:


> I've loaded mine in my short (5') bed truck, with the back wheels over the tailgate.
> 
> Did your tracks come with the adjustment modules, for raising and lowering the track and moving them front and back, to align them with your saw table?
> 
> Take a trip to Nor. Cal. and not only can you see it, I might have a surprise for you.


Actually I got the connectors that hook to festool they don't need adjustment up or down. They do adjust side to side. Here's what I have.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lRNe41SXXY0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=lRNe41SXXY0


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Actually I got the connectors that hook to festool they don't need adjustment up or down. They do adjust side to side. Here's what I have.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lRNe41SXXY0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=lRNe41SXXY0


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRNe41SXXY0">YouTube Link</a>


I can't do that on an ipad.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I can't do that on an ipad.


When I click the link you left it took me to a place that didn't work:blink:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> When I click the link you left it took me to a place that didn't work:blink:


I didn't think so either until I clicked Desktop at the top of the page.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

redwood said:


> I didn't think so either until I clicked Desktop at the top of the page.


Oh thanks:blink: I never knew how that kind of page worked


----------

